# Fence Fighting



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Any of you have adjoining fences with neighbour who also has a dog. ? Quite often this can lead to barrier frustration with the dogs or just one dog. Here is a good video on how to solve this sort of problem. http://www.video.clickertraining.com/canis/winners/2011/premack


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Darn it I cant get the video to play and we have a fence problem. I was able to watch the kong video.
My neighbor has 4 dogs two big labs and two smaller dogs. Maddie and Zoey act like killers when the are at opposite sides of the fence. And the two larger dogs don't seem to scare them at all. I know if the fence wasn't their under supervision they could be friends. That's on my to do list maybe one dog at a time? The fence is just a x pin that blocks in my back yard their is a drive way and garage on the other side of my fence. My neighbor has a barbecue and patio table out their. The Sisters also bark at the people if their out sitting, cooking ect. I can get them to calm down with the humans by distraction or having them come to the fence and say hi. But the dogs is a different story.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure Suzi why you can't get the video, but you're right, the best thing is to be introduced to these dogs if possible .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The video finally came on. That situation is different because her dogs were behind a solid fence. I have to hold mine to keep it from falling over. I don't think I could do that type of training while the six dogs are all acting like they want to kill each other. I can however try the clicker training when the human folks are out their.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> The video finally came on. That situation is different because her dogs were behind a solid fence. I have to hold mine to keep it from falling over. I don't think I could do that type of training while the six dogs are all acting like they want to kill each other. I can however try the clicker training when the human folks are out their.


generally speaking what you're saying is true, Suzi, . It is very difficult to train anything in dogs when they are stressed. Without going into a narrative on how the Premack Principle works., I will just say , study the video, get the general gist of it and try it. Try it over time and see what happens. . It's not necessarily the fact of the fence blocking the view, so much as it blocks their access. Give it a whirl, you already know clicker training, so just watch the video a few times and see what happens.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting this Dave. I am dealing with this issue right now with Murphy. There is a golden next to us and Murphy and Riley love to bark at each other. I am trying to get Murphy to stop as one time he was jumping on the fence and got his paw stuck.

I will say as I was watching the video, Murphy heard the barking on the computer and started his huffing and ran to the back door to go outside and bark at Riley :laugh:

This make take me awhile....

Diane


----------

